

Hackers claim Fox News’ Twitter account, report fake Obama shooting - mopoke
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/07/04/hackers-claim-fox-news-twitter-account-report-fake-obama-shooting/

======
nhebb
Tweeting the the President of the United States has been shot isn't
lighthearted mischievousness. I don't know if they thought this would make Fox
News look bad or themselves look clever, but it doesn't do either. All it does
is make the Script Kiddies look immature, which I guess makes their name
tautological, but I do hope they grow up to be better people than this.

------
Tyrannosaurs
It's really not pretty.

As much as I find Fox News getting hacked funny, I find claiming an
assassination not funny.

~~~
Jach
It's kind of a weird tweet to make, perhaps they wanted to see the rejoicers
come out of the woodworks? I agree the assassination claim isn't very funny,
there are way more hilarious things they could have done.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
I think it's a misguided attempt at being funny / shocking which you find
funny when you're doing it (just because the act of posting to a Fox twitter
account is funny) but isn't.

I agree though, there are loads of things that might have been funny they
could have gone with announce Rupert Murdoch is endorsing Palin or that
Bachmann has come out for gay marriage.

There are plenty of things which aren't offensive and might actually linger as
rumours or stories a bit longer than something where people have an obvious
reason to rapidly falsify it.

------
vijaydev
<https://twitter.com/#!/foxnewspolitics>

~~~
knowtheory
Looking at their at replies is really much more interesting. But unfortunately
<http://realtime.google.com> seems to have been rejiggered and links to a 404
now :(

------
JulianMorrison
I hope they covered their tracks very well, because the Secret Service really
does not have a sense of humour about that sort of thing.

~~~
georgefox
See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threatening_the_President_of_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threatening_the_President_of_the_United_States).

I don't know that this quite falls under the same category, but it certainly
doesn't seem like a good idea.

------
lachyg
The one thing that continues to surprise me is that this still hasn't been
removed!

------
rglover
So, what's the motivation behind something like this? Are there really people
who believe this is funny, let alone cool (the twitter bragging is a bit
amateur)? I'm not a fan of Fox News either, but this is not how you handle
your distaste for someone. Did enjoy that they misspelled imminent as
'imitate.' Can't wait to read the follow-up where these guys get busted.

------
clintjhill
Wouldn't it be awesome if one of these days these kinds of hackers actually
did something that improved the world?

------
sambeau
Not cool. Shame on them.

------
glhaynes
Such opportunity for subtle funny trolling and they did this instead. Maybe
someday the person behind @PeanutFreeMom will hack Fox News. Until then, we
can only dream.

------
stretchwithme
Even if he were killed, it would be impossible to prove to that audience.

~~~
nhangen
That sort of comment really isn't necessary. Rise above that.

